# Masahilo Nakazono Sensei 1918 - 1994



## BritishAikido@ntlworld.co (Oct 3, 2007)

If you have booked or are planning to do so please note the following important update. Look forward to seeing all aikidoka there.

Important:::: Due to the added interest in this event, the event has been moved to a larger venue at the " Neath Sports Centre " and no longer at the Neath Leisure Centre. Visit the dedicated website for latest information.
Nakazono event in October with Jiro Nakazono and Phong Sensei. H Foster Sensei - H Ellis Sensei -D Eastman Sensei - G Jones Sensei. See dedicated web site.
www.nakazono.aberaikido.org.uk


----------

